# What happened to BSD Now episodes prior to 2018?



## gofer_touch (Aug 16, 2021)

I think this post fits here. 

I am wondering if anyone might have some idea on where I can find the "BSD Now Episode #24 The Cluster and the Cloud"? It is from 2014, whereas nearly all feeds  that I can find go back only to 2018. Were these purged from the official site for some reason? 

BSD Now Episode 24: The Cluster and the Cloud (video)


----------



## twschulz (Aug 16, 2021)

I believe they mentioned on a podcast that they have all the episodes, but when the "new" website was launched (i.e., in 2018), the old episodes needed to be re-imported. The big issue was that they didn't want to simply import the episodes and suddenly have everyone's feed download all the old episodes. So, I think it is on the show's to-do list, but I suspect it has low priority.


----------



## gofer_touch (Aug 16, 2021)

Wow. Thanks for the information on what happened. There are a lot of really nice tutorials on those older shows. Might there be any other sites that have them? I remember there was a torrent feed some time ago, but I can't even find that anymore.


----------



## sko (Aug 16, 2021)

I still have episodes 1-166 on my server at home. I always downloaded them when they aired, but stopped sometime in 2016...
Just send me a PN and we'll figure out how you get the file (~400MB)


----------

